# What A Difference Eyeliner Makes!



## emeraldjewels (Sep 30, 2008)

So today I got up late and was rushing to quickly throw on my makeup. I decided to do a really neutral look and skip eyeliner.

Then I got to work and went to the bathroom, when washing my hands I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror. OMG .... my eyes look so small and blahhhh! 
Never again will I not wear eyeliner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else find this???


----------



## gabster_7 (Sep 30, 2008)

i totally agree. I can't leave my house without eyeliner. I have been wearing it since gr.8, so seeing myself without it is weird. Even my siblings were like you look weird without eyeliner. Eyeliner is a must!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSS! How did I go so long without it!? lol


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 30, 2008)

if I have any e/s eyeliner is a must have, but if I'm in a hurry and only put on mascara then I can leave the eyeliner out and me OK with it.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 30, 2008)

me too , i got my eyeliner done permenatly so no matter what i always have at least a thin line .... it helps so much


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

My eyes look A LOT bigger w/ out e/l ...hmmm.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 30, 2008)

yep i get that too. 
well, my lazy look is face stuff, mascara, n blacktrack. but im gradually weening myself off it haha i look SO young without it. whenever i do full eyeshadow etc i HAVE to use blacktrack and feline. you might be able to tell from my fotds lol


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

i think lighting changes how u look. whenever i just do shadow + mascara at my house, i love it. then if im out under a store light and ect. i will think omg, am i nuts?, i need liner sooo bad.but then ill look again outside and ill feel fine about it.:/


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm the opposite, I've recently stopped wearing eyeliner everyday because I realised my eyes look bigger without it


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've only started wearing eyeliner in the last few years and wonder why. It does wonders for my eyes!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 30, 2008)

Whenever I'm feeling lazy I skip eyeliner but use shades which would make my eyes look much bigger. Like highlight right into the inner corner of the eye and always at least lightly define the crease. Curling your 'lashes before mascara definately helps too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 30, 2008)

I never like going out without at least eyeliner on..I look so tired in the eyes...and thanks to Vocaltest and BunnyBunnyBunny..I never ever want to be without my feline eye pencil!! EVER!!


----------



## Penn (Sep 30, 2008)

I cannot live without eyeliner, it's one of those things that make a huge difference for me. My lazy days consist of just lining my eyes


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 30, 2008)

I never used to be that bothered about eyeliner, but over the last year or so I have got more and more interested in makeup and wear eyeliner literally all the time. I definitly could not believe the difference today. No going back for me now.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 30, 2008)

My eyes stand out with or without eyeliner so if I just use mascara then sometimes I won't bother with eyeliner but if I wear eyeshadow, eyeliner completes the look.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 30, 2008)

Eyeliner and mascara are the Dynamic Duo for me. Just a thin line along the top really defines the lashline and finishes the look, IMO. But, ofcourse, I'm an "All or Nothing" type with my eyes.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Just a thin line along the top really defines the lashline and finishes the look, IMO._


----------



## coconut (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree. I would wayyy rather wear just eyeliner than just shadow...and I do that quite often. I specifically like black eyeliner, too. I have pretty large eyelids, so it probably just helps to define them. Can't imagine life without it, lol.


----------



## malvidia (Oct 3, 2008)

i just have to agree! mascara+eyeliner makes me look sooooo much prettier with so little effort. 

but when i only wear e/l and mascara i only use brown e/l (dipdown fluidline: holy grail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) as black e/l looks too harsh on me. i only wear it when i'm using eyeshadows.


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 20, 2008)

i feel like even a simple line of eyeliner makes you look less fatigued/tired. it makes you look more awake imo


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvidia* 

 
_i just have to agree! mascara+eyeliner makes me look sooooo much prettier with so little effort. 

but when i only wear e/l and mascara i only use brown e/l (dipdown fluidline: holy grail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) as black e/l looks too harsh on me. i only wear it when i'm using eyeshadows._

 





dipdown and mascara (and sometimes naked lunch/perky pp)= perfect work/everyday look when you don't have time


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 22, 2008)

Omg I NEED my eyeliner. I can't function without it. Like the OP said, my eyes just seem smaller and just blah... It needs to be black too. Feline and Blacktrack are my true loves


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

when ever i go out i use my NP china doll liner but if im around the house or just on wknds or watever i just use rimmel exaggerate and just smudge it out a bit on the outer eyes...just to make me feel a lil better....as liner just makes my eyes look more open


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree, Just a simple line of eyeliner is enough for me on a plain day. It's so versatile, smudged, a thin line, always brings out the colour and beauty of ones eyes!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 22, 2008)

I always wear a very thin, lightly blended brown liner on the top lash line, i can't wear it under the lower lash line without doing my water line because i have different shaped eyes and it just looks odd.


----------

